# Attacked by a tent



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

During the high winds yesterday my GTR was attacked by the neighbours tent! Unfortunately it has left light scratches (through to the primer) from the headlight/front wing, along the door, to the roof above and behind the passenger door! I think if the paint quality was better the damage could be dealt with by a good detailer.

Any recommendations for a body shop in the Glasgow area? 


Thanks


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that! Why not take it to Nissan? The neighbour will be paying anyway...


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

The local Nissan HPC is in Edinburgh, so was trying to avoid the travel....


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

What kind of numptie puts a tent up in 80mph winds!!......We had a 30 foot fir tree come down in the garden next to us!

Hope you get it fixed, personally i would take it through to Nobles.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

This reminds me of what happened to Rob's car


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

2x nobles

they resprayed the rear quarter on my car after it was damaged,very high quality of work.

Failing that buchans in cambuslang


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

Had a look now that's it's stopped raining and it's not good  ....

Will contact the insurance and hopefully they will let me use Nobles.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> This reminds me of what happened to Rob's car


Oh my goodness!

Did rob repair his dent?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

yes and you wouldn't even notice. The Evo was a write-off. Every single panel bar one was dented and some of the glass scored as well


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

donski D said:


> Had a look now that's it's stopped raining and it's not good  ....
> 
> Will contact the insurance and hopefully they will let me use Nobles.


Legaly you can use any you wish.it is then upto the repairer to provide a courtsey car and not the insurance company

phone nobles and ask for daren in service:thumbsup:


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Any updates : )


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

Went through to Nobles last week and got a quote done (£2300 to repair).

Looks like it needs a half respray!

Elephant have the quote now and is with their engineers to assess the quote.


So fingers crossed it's all ok and can repaired in time for the Scotish summer  .


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Good mate

drag your heals with your insurance company for a nobles repair

was talking to darren today and mentioned you'd been in :thumbsup:


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

Insurance contacted me today, they wanted me to take the car it to my second choice garage for a quote, so I asked if they would cover the travel costs to take it down south (to the next nearest HPC), but they would not and then wanted me to take it to a regular Nissan body shop, I point blank refused so they are now sending an assessor to look at the car.

What is the point of insurance if it’s impossible to make a claim to your satisfaction !!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Did rob repair his dent?


the "dentman" pulled it out without breaking the paint!

I always go round the local tents and make sure they are pegged down at Le Mans now!


----------



## Dboy (Oct 21, 2009)

If they want you to get a second quote i would say you should try buchans in cambuslang as professor matt said. There work is second to none, I was very impressed with the work they did for a friend..

If not hold out till they let you take it to Nobels


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

The independent assessor has been out and agrees with me that the correct repair shop is Nobles. :clap:

Just waiting to hear the official word from the insurance, then I will get it booked in.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

donski D said:


> The independent assessor has been out and agrees with me that the correct repair shop is Nobles. :clap:
> 
> Just waiting to hear the official word from the insurance, then I will get it booked in.


Good news. 
Bit nosey but, is your neighbours insurance paying for this ultimately?


----------

